# question about rb series engines



## sentraGXE98 (Oct 31, 2003)

has anyone ever seen or done the swap in a sentra to a rb series engine. and if so can u give me any info or any website that has info on this. thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you can't they're made to be rwd mounted.


----------



## sentraGXE98 (Oct 31, 2003)

what if i change it from fwd to rwd or 4wd


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alighty buddy....enough.

when you find out how physically possible this stuff is, or how expensive it is....start posting......otherwise.... ......use the search button.


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

it would be way easier to buy a damn skyline!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

green se-r said:


> *it would be way easier to buy a damn skyline! *



bingo. and prolly cheaper in the long run too.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

do not attempt this swap if you are missing any of the following:

1. a highly experienced mechanical, technical, and engineering background
2. not sure, but i'm going to estimate US$50,000 to waste

3. a high tolerance for dissapointment, even if you are able to fulfill criteria 1 and 2.

I have not read much into this, but i'm assuming that you would have a hard time even fitting, nevermind mounting, this engine in your car. secondly, there is no doubt in my mind that the ride height is way off, and that adopting a new drive system to accomodate your sentra would not only be hideously expensive, but painstakinly frustrating as well. As previously mentioned, it would be cheaper and easier to just buy a skyline. you also might consider buying a 300zx tt, or a 240sx/sr20 swap. there are many performance options available to you, but unfortunately, an rb-powered sentra is not one of them, unless you've got oodles of cash and patience.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

It's simple enough... take a Sentra... take it apart... chuck the chassis... build a tube frame around the engine, a custom tranny and custom suspension and undercarriage... stick the body panels back on.

Voila... should cost around 20-30 thou... if you have a lot of friends. 

If you really want to do a RWD Sentra, you might as well do a 4WD SR20DET Pulsar swap... but it's never been completed, to my knowledge.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

niky said:


> *4WD SR20DET Pulsar swap... but it's never been completed, to my knowledge. *


It has been done.


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

harris81 said:


> *It has been done.  *


I have always heard about this but I have never seen any proof. Do you have any links or pictures? I have a dead B13 in my backyard and I really want to do something with it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

It wasn't done on a B13. The conversion was done on a '88 Pulsar. Sorry for the confusion.

http://www.ffdet.com/members/rich/


----------



## HisXLNC (Jun 17, 2002)

Still interesting..

Thanks for link.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

We should be able to ban people for questions like this one.....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

HisXLNC said:


> Still interesting..
> 
> Thanks for link.


Ditto.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

lets not go nominating him for the asshat award guys, he s new to the site . give em a break or :cheers:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

AVERAGE said:


> lets not go nominating him for the asshat award guys, he s new to the site . give em a break or :cheers:


I don't care if he/she is a noob, asking a question like that means they really know nothing about the car they own.
I think people need to show some initative and learn some basic things about their car before trying to do any kind of motor swap.


----------

